
Experimental rejection of observer-independence in the quantum world - TheOtherHobbes
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.05080
======
a0-prw
"This result lends considerable strength to interpretations of quantum theory
already set in an observer-dependent framework and demands for revision of
those which are not."

Oh, the irony

